# dumptruck, on my drive ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. and how about that same truck, going over a sidewalk ? grass on 1 side. the sidewalk is like new. but idk just how old it is, it looks new.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Buy/borrow a couple of wheelbarrows
then hire three or four people who own their own shovels.

Have a case of cold beer for the end of the day.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

As long as it is built right either option is fine. But whether it was built right is something you wont know until it is too late. Is the drive way raised higher than grass? You could add some blocking on grass and lay 2 2x12 from driveway to grass for tires .


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> oh. and how about that same truck, going over a sidewalk ? grass on 1 side. the sidewalk is like new. but idk just how old it is, it looks new.


 
It doesn't make any difference how old the sidewalk is, it won't look like new when that loaded dump truck rolls over it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

An F-350 dump truck will be no problem. By your thread title I was thinking a Kenworth, which still would probably be okay unless your asphalt driveway is really crappy. 

If you're concerned, you can get some 3/4" plywood and lay it down over the sidewalk where it contacts the grass. It doesn't sound like it would do much, but it helps spread out the load over a wider area. It worked a bunch of times for my 80k# mixer, so a 10k# F-350 should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah Mort's right,that's the standard practice for a heavy delivery anywhere inside the curb line,sometime it works and sometime it doesn't,your call.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx fella's. thats about what i thought. 

but it now has me wondering. would they refuse to go past the curb ?
i know going up the drive would be ok. when i moved in i had a LARGE straight truck in the drive, that was filled with my stuff. 

and i would do this when the ground is dried out. its soaked now. 
i'm just planning ahead.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> would they refuse to go past the curb ?


Nope. But they'll be sure you know the risk is on YOU.

You're not talking all that much material.
wheelbarrows, shovels, laborers, beer.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a 5 yard dump truck, we've taken it through hundreds of yards and over just as many sidewalks and driveways for the last 15 years w/o incident. A small dump is twice the weight of a 4x4 pick-up truck, but it's sitting on 2 more tires to spread the weight out. As long as it's not soggy like you mention it is now, you'll be fine.........


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that driving on the driveway would be fine but I would do what Mort said and lay down plywood over the sidewalk. You really don't know what or how thick a base they used to construct the sidewalk.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never once refused to drive over a curb, however, they could make you sign a liability waiver. It just means if their truck breaks the curb or gets stuck, it's on you. Some guys would get huffy with me, I'd just tell them it was my good luck charm, I hardly ever roll the truck over when I get one of those signed.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

We had liability waivers printed on the back of our delivery tickets, describing everything that might happen,and who was responsible for it if it did happen,sign the waiver and we would be happy to do anything within reason to make the delivery.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That 3/4 ply is cheap insurance to protect the drive or sidewalk, and can be saved for later to use on another project. 


WIN/WIN, in my opinion.

ED


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you considered a helicopter delivery? Iv had 6 yrd concrete trucks roll up on asphalt and concrete driveways no problem. Just DOOOOO it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> thanx fella's. thats about what i thought.
> 
> but it now has me wondering. would they refuse to go past the curb ?
> i know going up the drive would be ok. when i moved in i had a LARGE straight truck in the drive, that was filled with my stuff.
> ...


Ayuh,.... So long as the ground dries out, 'n is hard,...

I wouldn't sweat a tiny little dumptruck like an F-350,....

If yer concerned 'bout the Edge of pavement/ lawn,...
Drop alittle of the load at the junction, rake it out, 'n go over it,...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

i had 3 1/2 ton dumped. i thought the pile would be larger. anyway, the truck looked to be a f-550, what i asked for. idk just how much that truck could hold. but my load looked pretty small in the bed.... after work, i knocked down most of the load in 45 mins, not a big deal at all. had it been a weekend, with a pain pill(i have a bum foot) and an energy drink(i'm getting old) = 1/2hr & i would have killed that pile. 

my drive suffered no damage, same for the yard.

so, the new paver patio is under way. and i bought a new plate compactor from HF.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good to see some progress.

Anything worth while is worth some effort.

ED


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

An 350 is a. Nothing for any well constructed driveway. You are not talking an eighteen wheeler loaded with stone! Ron


----------



## azznbad (Mar 29, 2015)

An F350 is a one ton pick up truck basically and if he is hauling over a yard or maybe yard and a half he is way over loaded. Ok off the top of my head the truck weighs around 10k. My 1994 f350 four wheel drive weighed 9400 with the dump bed. The material is going to weigh 2500 to 3400 per yrd. So 15000 should be his gross weight. Quick math in my head says that's 2500 per tire. For a one time thing, unless you have existing problems or he is way heavier than that it should cause any problems provided he doesn't try twisting or turning on the drive. I would almost be willing to bet he is far lighter than I estimated if he is bringing it by the ytd which is an illegal measurement where I live, because how do you measure a cubic yard of anything unless its in a one yard container and that's unlikely. It you are going to need a yard, you better ask for a yard and a half because small loads like that are the biggest rip off in the industry. The drivers can get away with shorting a load easily, and if they screw someone and get caught it doesn't matter because those jobs are one off deals. I delivered 20 yards or what I thought was 20 yesterday, but delivered it by the ton and it turned out to be 56000 lbs so it was at less close. But I hauled that load 20 miles and material plus freght came to $230 for the load, and the guy who bought it will sell it by the yard and might get as much for one yard as I sold him a truck load for. The message is, shop around if you can, but often there is only one guy around who does that, and at less act knowledgeable and get a better deal. Those guys have to make money as well, but if he has a fairly short drive $100 is plenty of money in north Texas. As far as the drive, of its in good condition it should be fine, but as I said no turning on it and if its asphalt do not do it in the heat of the day.


----------



## azznbad (Mar 29, 2015)

ront02769 said:


> An 350 is a. Nothing for any well constructed driveway. You are not talking an eighteen wheeler loaded with stone! Ron


that's looks like about a four yard bed on that truck and it can haul the f350 and the dirt the f350 would bring.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> my drive suffered no damage, same for the yard.
> 
> so, the new paver patio is under way. and i bought a new plate compactor from HF.


i take that back. the grass did suffer from some compression = ruts. but not to bad and i have been slowly filling them with dirt.
and the drive, the edge did suffer a little( idk what to call it) tear where the back tires went over the edge. but not a big deal.

the HF compactor works very well !


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds like a job for a spanish bucket brigade to me :laughing: you parlez any spanish lingo ?


----------

